# Windows 10 is not detecting my Ethernet lan or wlan



## stoggs1 (Feb 6, 2019)

So I got a nasty virus/maleware on my computer, I was able to get rid of it, however I can no longer use the internet due to Win 10 not detecting either my Ethernet adapter or my WiFi that uses an usb wifi card.

Now device manager detects both but when I go into network and sharing in the control panel neither one is showing up.

I also tried enabling all network related services but a few won't turn on I get 1068 error.

If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 6, 2019)

Did you clean install yet? If you got infected, this is 100% something you need to do. Up to and perhaps including formatting your drives, and backing up all essential data outside the rig. Services may have been hijacked or disabled, still.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2019)

Is device manager showing both as being correctly ID'd and installed? 

I would suggest downloading drivers from the MFG for those devices, then right clicking each device and uninstalling from Device Manager, checking the box to remove drivers (if it gives you the option), reboot and install via drivers.

You may need to provide further details and Event Viewer system log EventID's and error messages related to that 1068 error if you cannot re-install.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 6, 2019)

Open admin cmd type


```
netsh i i r r
```

Note spaces and that those are “i”s


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 6, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you clean install yet? If you got infected, this is 100% something you need to do. Up to and perhaps including formatting your drives, and backing up all essential data outside the rig. Services may have been hijacked or disabled, still.



No and I don't want to because I am doing a new build over the next couple of weeks and I don't want to go through that hassle I just need my current rig working until then.

And I will try your guys suggestions when I get home later tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Feb 7, 2019)

Surprisingly to some, I am sure, Windows 10 has a very effective network diagnostics and repair tool built in. I suggest you give it a try.

Assuming you have done the obvious (checking/replacing cables, restarting your modem and wireless router (or WAP, wireless access point - if separate), go to Settings > Network & Internet > Status. Click on Network Troubleshooter to run the Windows Network Diagnostics tool. Follow the prompts.

If it cannot find a problem, it should offer a series of Q&As to help you narrow down the fault.

If still no good, the Status page include a Hail Mary last ditch option; "Network reset" which will uninstall and reinstall your adapters and reset all settings to the defaults.

No guarantees, but this process has worked for many others. Good luck.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 7, 2019)

When I got home last I did reinstall both my Ethernet and wireless lan but still no go.

I am starting to believe it is related to the services as their are quite a few I can not enable I keep getting the same 1068 error this service can't start because it is dependent on another service that is not running.

I have set pretty much every essential service to automatic but still nothing.

I don't want to reformat because like I said I'm going to build a new pc within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 7, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> When I got home last I did reinstall both my Ethernet and wireless lan but still no go.
> 
> I am starting to believe it is related to the services as their are quite a few I can not enable I keep getting the same 1068 error this service can't start because it is dependent on another service that is not running.
> 
> ...



Hi @stoggs1 does it tell you or do you know how to check to see what service specifically? I an help walk you thrugh it if not. I know @Kursah made a thread I believe that deals with fixing windows machines specifically. I have also made a guide relating to infection based damage. The post in the guide is specifically this. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-virus-removal-101.225012/#post-3506109

If you are certain you have successfully removed the infection You may scroll all the way down to the "tweak" repairs that use the "tweaking" software. Otherwise @Kursah s thread might prove very helpful. That thread is located here. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/repair-windows-7-8-10.228822/


----------



## Borna Horvat (Feb 7, 2019)

Perhaps you have some system restore point? Before the infection, hopefully? If not, if adapter isn't showing after installation, something is blocking it from appearing. Maybe you should look into event viewer and check which service failed to start? If adapter is showing after reinstall, but you can't surf, I'd check firewall rules.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Hi @stoggs1 does it tell you or do you know how to check to see what service specifically? I an help walk you thrugh it if not. I know @Kursah made a thread I believe that deals with fixing windows machines specifically. I have also made a guide relating to infection based damage. The post in the guide is specifically this. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-virus-removal-101.225012/#post-3506109
> 
> If you are certain you have successfully removed the infection You may scroll all the way down to the "tweak" repairs that use the "tweaking" software. Otherwise @Kursah s thread might prove very helpful. That thread is located here. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/repair-windows-7-8-10.228822/


Big thanks for the reply, and if you would like to help walk me through I would appreciate it.

I will have to wait until I get home later tonight.

Another thing I forgot to add is that the firewall won't turn on either which I believe is related to my issue.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 8, 2019)

yes you seem to have a few problems. I work early to really late for work and have plans this weekend, but I will keep up as much as possible. First things first, I would run tweak.

https://www.tweaking.com/content/page/windows_repair_all_in_one.html

download it to a thumb drive and get it on that unit. probably best to select all the repairs for the time being so we can get the system on a baseline and work on it from their if issues persist.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Ok so I ran that tweaker program now Windows 10 won't boot at all nor will Windows 7. It just sits at the boot up screen on both operating systems.

I was able to get my Windows 7 usb recovery to boot and run start up repair but I still can't get it to boot.

However my Windows 10 usb won't boot and I don't understand why.  It's formatted the same way as the win 7 usb.

Now I don't have access to another computer.

Is their any programs I download and run from my android phone or tablet that might help or any other ideas you guys may have?

Thank you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 8, 2019)

This machine is dual boot?


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> This machine is dual boot?


Yes windows 10 on my main drive and 7 on my secondary


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> Yes windows 10 on my main drive and 7 on my secondary



jfc. you need to unplug one of them so you can work on whatever OS was actually broken. unplug the 7 drive and attempt to boot 10 so we can see what the error is.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> jfc. you need to unplug one of them so you can work on whatever OS was actually broken. unplug the 7 drive and attempt to boot 10 so we can see what the error is.


Ok I did what u said.  Here is the error I'm getting \\system32\config\system error code 0xc000014c

I am able to boot from my Windows 10 usb and run repairs, however it is not working.

I have also tried doing an upgrade install so I don't loose any data but it won't let me it keeps saying reboot and try again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2019)

Please stop using tools I haven’t asked you to run. 

Boot into your windows 10 flash drive. I think (I haven’t used the usb in awhile) there is a trouble shoot option.

Press troubleshoot and then command prompt.

With the command prompt open type the following commands

Bootrec /fixmbr

Bootrec /fixboot

Bootrec /rebuildbcd
(If it asks about an OS just type A for “All”)

Now restart and try to boot into windows.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Did that same result.  When Windows tries to boot it just sits at the attempting repairs screen and won't go past it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> Did that same result.  When Windows tries to boot it just sits at the attempting repairs screen and won't go past it.



I thought it gave you



stoggs1 said:


> Ok I did what u said.  Here is the error I'm getting \\system32\config\system error code 0xc000014c
> 
> I am able to boot from my Windows 10 usb and run repairs, however it is not working.
> 
> I have also tried doing an upgrade install so I don't loose any data but it won't let me it keeps saying reboot and try again.



That fix won’t fix that. I thought you were getting an error code.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Well I have an idea I have a throwaway drive from a broken laptop.  I'm go in to throw win 10 on b.s. k up my data from other two drives then reining Windows 10-again. It sucks but it seems like my only option at this point


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 9, 2019)

stoggs1 said:


> Well I have an idea I have a throwaway drive from a broken laptop.  I'm go in to throw win 10 on b.s. k up my data from other two drives then reining Windows 10-again. It sucks but it seems like my only option at this point



Yeah sorry stoggs from what it seems like tweak didn’t finish what it was doing which to me indicated (along with your original problem) that you had something that did a significant amount of damage to the OS.

Just make sure your drives are all unplugged when you reinstall onto that spare drive you had. Then plug them after.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Yeah sorry stoggs from what it seems like tweak didn’t finish what it was doing which to me indicated (along with your original problem) that you had something that did a significant amount of damage to the OS.
> 
> Just make sure your drives are all unplugged when you reinstall onto that spare drive you had. Then plug them after.


I have one last question before I do this.

Is their a bootable recovery program I can try?

Thank you.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2019)

Buy an external HDD that can store all your data, use Macrium Reflect Free or Veeam Agent Free backup solutions, setup for dailly backups. Both create recovery environments and are easy to restore from. You'll have to leave your PC on long enough to do these backups, but once the first one is done, the rest are faster. Macrium Free is limited to full and differential which with their scheduling takes a little more time to setup, Veeam does incremental but make sure you un-check the "reduce performance when system  busy" or it could take way too long...I found their performance algorithm to be kinda crappy...but plenty fast and system still usable with that feature unchecked. Veeam can also do encryption with the free version which is a plus IMHO. There's always a caveat to free options, but those are two of the best IMHO.  Backups can be priceless.

Beyond that, you've done what Sol suggested. I think copying your profile data to an extra HDD and re-installing is the next step for you. An in-place upgrade could have been accomplished when you could still reach the desktop, which may have repaired the OS, or may have failed due to already existing issues that require a fresh install. Hard saying at this point, but all evidence is pointing to the latter.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kursah said:


> Buy an external HDD that can store all your data, use Macrium Reflect Free or Veeam Agent Free backup solutions, setup for dailly backups. Both create recovery environments and are easy to restore from. You'll have to leave your PC on long enough to do these backups, but once the first one is done, the rest are faster. Macrium Free is limited to full and differential which with their scheduling takes a little more time to setup, Veeam does incremental but make sure you un-check the "reduce performance when system  busy" or it could take way too long...I found their performance algorithm to be kinda crappy...but plenty fast and system still usable with that feature unchecked. Veeam can also do encryption with the free version which is a plus IMHO. There's always a caveat to free options, but those are two of the best IMHO.  Backups can be priceless.
> 
> Beyond that, you've done what Sol suggested. I think copying your profile data to an extra HDD and re-installing is the next step for you. An in-place upgrade could have been accomplished when you could still reach the desktop, which may have repaired the OS, or may have failed due to already existing issues that require a fresh install. Hard saying at this point, but all evidence is pointing to the latter.



His error code has a lot.

https://www.google.com/search?q=0xc...&ctxsl_trans=1&tlitetl=en&tlitetxt=0xc000014c


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 10, 2019)

Luckily I have an external hard drive.  I was able to back up most of my data however I am trying to copy my app data folder but windows won't let me copy the whole folder, I am trying to copy it since some of my save game folders are inI their.

Is their a way I can back up the whole folder or do I have to copy each file individually?

Thank you.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Feb 10, 2019)

you need to take ownership of it then apply the permissions.
but you would be faster just copying the game folders them selfs and just save them to a folde named Adat so you remember where they came from.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 10, 2019)

I've come across similar situations with customer PCs as a result of virus infections, Windows crashes or other difficult to remedy situations. Frankly, instead of torturing yourself by trying to fix something that may be broken beyond repair, do yourself a favour and carry out a clean install.
When this happens with my customers, the first thing I ask is whether there is anything to back up and if there is, I do the following:
Boot to a Win10PESE or Hiren's rescue pendrive and back up to whatever media is available ie external hard drive or other internal drive. By doing this outside the actual Windows installation you're not hampered by Windows permissions, allowing you to copy, move or delete at will.
Also, it's always a good idea to rename hard drives if you have multiple drives installed. IE Windows 10, DATA, Backup etc. This avoids accidentally installing or formatting to a wrong drive unintentionally.
A belt and braces approach would be to physically disconnect other drives prior to installing Windows on the drive in question and reconnecting them later.
Once satisfied that you have everything backed up, reinstall Windows and then restore your backup information as necessary. 
If you want to restore save games to system folders such as app data etc, you may hit the permissions message again, in which case you will either need to take ownership or reboot again to a Win10pese/Hiren's pendrive and copy the folders over that way.
I've used this method numerous times and saved a lot of hair pulling and headaches.


----------



## c2DDragon (Feb 12, 2019)

Sorry for your OS loss but you can do things, at least, try things.
You can put your phone in wifi (if you don't have a lot of data to use), plug it via USB, share the connection.
Then open a command prompt in admin and type :

DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth

After this :

sfc /scannow

All infos are here : https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...er-tool-to-repair-missing-or-corrupted-system

As you can see there, if you just can't have internet even sharing with the phone you can use a W10 DVD or USB

I wish you good luck !


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply, I have my computer working for the time being running off of my throwaway drive.

I am go in to be doing my new build over the next week (already ordered a 480 gb ssd and a 1tb had)  I will use my current pc as is until then.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------

